# Meilong 3x3 Premium A&M Review - Best Budget Buy | Moyustore



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 15, 2020)

Meilong 3x3 Premium A&M – Best Budget Buy?​
*Sections:*


Review of Service
Review of Cube – Mofang Jiaoshi Meilong 3x3M A&M Cube
Unboxing
OOTB
First Impressions
First Turns
Solves/Break-In
Final Thoughts
Review of Store​
*General Info

Name*: Moyustore
*Link*: https://www.moyustore.com/
*Premium A&M Cubes: *https://www.moyustore.com/collections/premium-zone

Review of Cube​
*General Info*
Name – MoYu Meilong 3x3x3 Magic Cube Stickerless
Link – https://www.moyustore.com/collectio...rless-magnetic-version?variant=31593986523254

Availability – Stickerless and Stickered

Price - $15.99
Size – 55.5.mm

Weight – 72.0g

*Brief Overview*

The Meilong 3x3 has proven to have some competition after it was released, especially due to the feeling of the cube itself and how it outperforms many other budget buys including the YuXin Little Magic 3x3. Along with this, the cube is a $5 budget cube from Moyustore, however, they offer a Premium setup for only 10$ more. This setup including magnets and lubrication along with spring sound reduction and core lubrication. Usually with budget cubes such as this one, they are really good for there price, considering the Meilong base cube is only $5 from Moyustore. However, comparing the MF3RS2 to the Meilong, they are both similar considering they’re both non-magnetic and they both will be very good with magnets, as we saw with custom magnetized Meilong 3x3’s. If you want a Premium Setup, head over to Moyustore’s Premium A&M webpage, where you will see a range of cubes for beginners and professionals for low prices considering the setups on the cubes that Moyustore excecute nicely.

*Unboxing*

The box consists of the cube itself, along with a pamphlet suggesting certain algorithms

*Out of the Box*​
*First Impressions – Before Turning*

Appearance

In terms of the shades on this cube, MoYu had opted for brighter shades, much like the MF3RS2. This being beneficial for solving in low light conditions. Along with this, MoYu appears to have lighter shades than the YuXin Little Magic 2x2, which is a $4 budget puzzle. Due to the frosted plastic of the Meilong, the cubes shades contrast nicely with each other making solving the puzzle easier to do for me, as I use CFOP, so recognising F2L pairs is easily done due to these shades. This then decreasing times.

Feel

Immediately, I realised MoYu had gone for the frosted plastic instead of the much glossier plastic that the MF3RS2 has, which I actively used for comparison. The cube also feels lighter and smaller than the MF3RS2, as well as the Gan M Lite which has been my main for many months now. In addition to this, the cube feels nice and compact, not too loose, not too tight, which I am glad to see because of other puzzles being very loose out of the box in the past such as the MF3RS2 which I had used for months when I was a beginner, which shows that budget cubes are really good for there pricing, some even breaking records and, overall, being better than high priced flagships from cube manufacturers such as GAN for over $40.

*First Turns*

Immediately upon turning, I noticed Moyustores setup was executed nicely. The magnet strengths were perfect for the thin plastic the Meilong had. The cube had a light sandiness out of the box and speed was maintained due to Moyustores addition of thin speed lubrication, although I would have opted for a medium speed lubrication to have been applied. However, the cubes speed makes up for the small errors that the Meilong had as it outperforms many other high-priced products.

Corner Cutting

Forward – 45 Degrees

Reverse – Piece to piece

Solves/Break-In

Several solves later, I realised the sandiness had reduced, allowing the speed to increase of the puzzle, along with this, the cube retained its light and airy turning after I had broken in the lubrication. The lubrication, as I mentioned earlier, I would have wanted medium speed lubrication to have been applied instead of the thin, due to the fact it would have made the cube noticeably better and smoother. However, the cubes magnetisation, speed, and spring noise reduction ‘payed off’ making the cube quicker and better, reducing my personal bests and times. The comparison below compares the Gan M Lite with the $15 Premium Meilong Setup.



Spoiler: Ao12 Meilong 3x3 A&M vs Gan 356M









Spoiler: Ao25 Meilong 3x3 A&M vs Gan 356M







Final Thoughts ​
Should you buy this cube?

At only $15, with a base cube at $5, you cannot go wrong with purchasing this cube for the collection or as a surprise main. It easily outperforms cubes at similar price points, as shown in the active comparisons above, and many will prefer this cube over flagships from the likes of GAN and Qiyi, without having the price tag to match. Moyustore have done an incredible job of setting this cube up, and I think it will be very appealing to beginners and intermediate cubers looking to get a cube that is ready to go straight out of the box. It is easy to see that Moyustore has taken care in ensuring each cube is set up to perfection, with perfect and even magnet placements and consistent lubricant application. In addition to this, Moyustore have done well to produce a setup such as this that outperforms many highly priced products from cube manufacturers such as GAN, who price around $40 - $60.

Along with this, the cube has a nice speed to it whilst still being controllable for those who are slower turners. In addition, I am glad to say I didn’t experience any lockups which is rare for cubes with this price tag, this including the MF3RS2 and sometimes even the Gan 356M. Moyustore have offered a lot for $15, and made it all worth the money.

So, should you buy this cube?

Yes and No.

This cube outperforms many high priced puzzles, has a nice feel outside the box, evenly distributed lubrication applied on the core and the pieces and many more things to offer such as spring sound reduction and speed. I don’t usually suggest cubes like this, however, this cube stands out from all of MoYu products, mainly due to the setup.

However, I would have preferred a medium speed lubrication to have been applied instead of a thin speed lubrication. Along with this, the cube has a loud sound, so I will not suggest using it in quiet areas. Apart from these minor flaws that the cubes speed makes up for, the cube is overall a good buy for only $15 and outperforms my previous mains:


MF3RS2
Gan 356 XS
Gan 356M
Along with this, the cube has a light airy feeling to it OOTB and feels even better when the lubrication is nice and broken in and evenly spread across the puzzle. The tensions are also even as well as Moyustores magnetization being neat, as well as the company choosing the right magnet strengths seeing as though the Meilong with weak magnets wouldn’t have worked as well in my opinion. Overall, great cube for a low price..

Best Budget Buy?

Tell me what you think.

Feel free to take a look at my first review (on my account anyway)








[Review] - YJ MGC 5x5 Review - Mid-tier Flagship?


MGC 5x5 Review Sections: Review of Service Review of Cube – YongJun MGC 5x5 Magnetic Stickerless Unboxing OOTB First Impressions First Turns Lube + Tension Break-in Final Thoughts Review of Store General Info Name: Cubezz Link: https://cubezz.com/ Review of Cube General Info Name – YJ...




www.speedsolving.com





MoTheCuber


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 16, 2020)

It's surprising how a $15 budget buy is this good, to over perform a Gan 356M which I do have to admit is shocking for me anyway. But then again this is what you see now in budget buys, they're slowly becoming popular buys because of there performance and there abilities


----------



## chocool6 (Jun 18, 2020)

How does it feel? Sandy, scratchy, buttery smooth? @Mo_A2244


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 18, 2020)

chocool6 said:


> How does it feel? Sandy, scratchy, buttery smooth? @Mo_A2244


It has a smooth turning style, it's speed benifiting from this important factor of the cube.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jun 22, 2020)

Pictures of the Meilong 3x3 A&M puzzle are here!
You will find them attached below.
Unfortunately, I couldn't take pictures of the magnetisation due to the quality of the images so these will have to do.
However, the magnetisation was very clean and nicely done by the Moyustore team.


----------

